# Buy a lot at a camp ground?



## Ser182 (Aug 5, 2012)

I vivisted a friend that stays at permanent camp ground. I never thought of buying something like this but it was pretty nice to fish then head there to clean up. Do any of you know of some in Pins or Matty. I found only one in glaveston but I heard there were more. If you have any info please share thanks.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

If the one you saw in Galveston is Texas campgrounds i have spent most of my life there my grandmother bought lots there in the seventies and have many many life time memories theer my Sister now owns them.Lotaa fun and cheaper than a beach house.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.rvparkstore.com/rv-lots-for-sale/texas


----------



## Ser182 (Aug 5, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> If the one you saw in Galveston is Texas campgrounds i have spent most of my life there my grandmother bought lots there in the seventies and have many many life time memories theer my Sister now owns them.Lotaa fun and cheaper than a beach house.


Yes! Man I never knew you could do that. I was very impressed by it. Never wanted to own a beach house but I can do this. I found a couple of lots available. Man i might have to get me a christmas. My wife who is not a fan of trailers was also intrested. Waf is in. Now to find a trailer.
Not sure how trailer financing works. Is it different than a car? THX


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

In Matty there is one off St Mary's located along the river! We actually considered the one in Galveston, and it's something that still might happen.


----------

